

Still NO  Google task data API after 15 months & more than 3500 votes - jianhua
http://code.google.com/p/gdata-issues/issues/detail?id=987#makechanges

======
rresnick
Please add this. I need to be able to sync my salesforce tasks with GTasks.
What I don't understand is how are there mobile and iPhone gtasks app without
an API? How do they work?

------
manveru
This is just ridiculous, hopefully Google will finally resolve the issue with
their shiny new API-generator that they showed off at I/O.

